
Clint and Scott Eastwood: No Holds Barred in Their First Interview Together - douche
http://www.esquire.com/entertainment/a46893/double-trouble-clint-and-scott-eastwood/
======
giardini
His remarks on "the pussy generation" ring true.

"Get offa my lawn!"

------
douche
I initially just saw some pull-quotes from the interview, and I wasn't sure
whether this was a real thing, or an Onion satire.

Clint Eastwood, the Man with Zero Fucks to give.

